# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  In Progress

## John Clare

These are the sheets I know are being worked on right now.  If you want to work on something then please let me know.

Gray Treee Frog Care - Kurt and myselfWhite's Tree Frog - KurtRaising tadpoles - myselfPacman frogs - Frogfreak

----------


## Kurt

The White's is just about done. As is my half of the gray treefrog. Just need to proof read them, make any needed changes, and send them off

----------

